# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Club Nights are held on the third Tuesday of the month from September to May, starting at 7:30pm in Mackay's Hotel. All are welcome either as audience members or musicians. Our next Club Night is on 17th October when the Guest Artistes are the Susie Simpson Trio. Admission members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. For further info contact Alex MacDonald on 01955 621 281.

----------

